# March 2015 189 Visa Lodge Application Status



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

This thread is to track March 2015 189 Visa Lodge application status.

Have applied on 22 march, Still no communication from CO.
Uploaded PCC, Haven't submitted medicals as i have to add my kid as migrant.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

I lodged my 189 application on 29th March. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

mokkalu2303 said:


> This thread is to track March 2015 189 Visa Lodge application status.
> 
> Have applied on 22 march, Still no communication from CO.
> Uploaded PCC, Haven't submitted medicals as i have to add my kid as migrant.


I had lodged my visa application on 2nd april...let us stay in touch to see the CO assigning patern


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I have lodged my visa application through agent on 25 March and front loaded all documents including form 80 as well as PCC.I completed my medicals on 18/04/2015 which are finalized now by DIBP so waiting for CO allocation or Hopefully Direct Grant...fingers crossed


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I have lodged my visa application through agent on 25 March and front loaded all documents including form 80 as well as PCC.I completed my medicals on 18/04/2015 which are finalized now by DIBP so waiting for CO allocation or Hopefully Direct Grant...fingers crossed


Hi singh, with out assigning of a CO how come your medicals are finalized...??? Impressive if so


----------



## svj12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey All,

Needed some advise from the experts. 
I was preparing to lodge my VISA for Sub Class 189 and with an intention to complete my medicals through the self Health Declaration process before my lodgement, I went ahead and generated the HAP IDs which is tied to my IMMI account. 
Now on second thoughts, as I am fast approaching the EOI expiry date, I want to proceed with lodging my VISA by paying the fees first. Can I continue to use the same HAP IDs generated through the self health declaration process and undergo the medicals after lodging the VISA? Or should I cancel the Self Health Declaration application and then proceed with the VISA application hoping that the "Organize your health examination" link will appear on its own after completing the VISA payment. I read on the Self Health Declaration FAQs that it should only be used before lodging the VISA.
Please advise!!

Thanks,


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

hi all

i have also lodged visa on 18th march but havent submitted Form80 yet, do i need to fill this form electronically and then take a print out to sign it and again scan to upload?? 

please clarify.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

*form 1393*

Dear all

Urgent
I need help
I was recieved an invitation to apply for visa 489 but the invitation letter dose not have the link related to form 1393 so what can i do.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi singh, with out assigning of a CO how come your medicals are finalized...??? Impressive if so


I am not too sure but looking at the message displayed under heath details in my immi account,I can only derive that it is finalized..here is the message 

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I lodged my 189 visa on 16th March and uploaded all the documents including medicals and Police Clearance. I am now waiting to hear from CO.


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> Hi singh, with out assigning of a CO how come your medicals are finalized...??? Impressive if so



It is possible to complete medicals before CO requesting for. I did the same thing and my medicals are now finalized.


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I am not too sure but looking at the message displayed under heath details in my immi account,I can only derive that it is finalized..here is the message
> 
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime



You are right. Your medicals are now finalized and cleared. CO will start processing your application.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

venkasanka said:


> You are right. Your medicals are now finalized and cleared. CO will start processing your application.


Thanks venkat and singh for your input, i will start to work on ny medicals for myself n family before CO is assign


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread... my visa lodgement date is 31st March.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Thanks venkat and singh for your input, i will start to work on ny medicals for myself n family before CO is assign


Yes its better to go for medical before CO allocation 
After going through this forum,I have accessed that in most cases doing medicals & PCC before CO allocation facilitates in getting Direct grant.


----------



## sharmrm (Jan 9, 2015)

We lodged on 20th March followed by PCC and medicals within a week.
Current application status shows "processing". Fingers Crossed. 
Read in another thread that someone who applied on 9th-10 march 15 has got the grant on 30 April.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

sharmrm said:


> We lodged on 20th March followed by PCC and medicals within a week.
> Current application status shows "processing". Fingers Crossed.
> Read in another thread that someone who applied on 9th-10 march 15 has got the grant on 30 April.


Dear sharmrm,

Please keep us updated in this thread about your case


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> Hi singh, with out assigning of a CO how come your medicals are finalized...??? Impressive if so


just fyi, we did our medicals even before we lodge for EOI and while waiting for the positive skills assessment from Engineers australia 
also, PCC's are completed and hoping everything is okay to get a direct grant


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

sharmrm said:


> We lodged on 20th March followed by PCC and medicals within a week.
> Current application status shows "processing". Fingers Crossed.
> Read in another thread that someone who applied on 9th-10 march 15 has got the grant on 30 April.


currently applications lodged till 14th March 2015 has been processed.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

I have lodged my visa application on 29th March. I have done my medical and PCC. Form80 and form 47A for my mother is yet to submit and will do it this week. Fingures crossed...


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations.....


----------



## sharmrm (Jan 9, 2015)

We got our Direct Grant today morning....would like to thank all the Expat Forum members for immense support throughout.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations Sharmrm.... So it means processing is done for applications till 20th March....


----------



## sharmrm (Jan 9, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> Congratulations Sharmrm.... So it means processing is done for applications till 20th March....


Thanks  ...Yeah luks like 20th march-25th march slot is done.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

I have lodged my application of 29th March. Hope to hear from CO soon for making the second installment for my mother.


----------



## svj12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Re-posting my query to seek advise from the seniors. 
I was preparing to lodge my VISA for Sub Class 189 and with an intention to complete my medicals through the self Health Declaration process before my lodgement, I went ahead and generated the HAP IDs which is tied to my IMMI account. 
Now on second thoughts, as I am fast approaching the EOI expiry date, I want to proceed with lodging my VISA by paying the fees first. Can I continue to use the same HAP IDs generated through the self health declaration process and undergo the medicals after lodging the VISA? Or should I cancel the Self Health Declaration application and then proceed with the VISA application hoping that the "Organize your health examination" link will appear on its own after completing the VISA payment. I read on the Self Health Declaration FAQs that it should only be used before lodging the VISA.
Please advise!!

Thanks,


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sharmrm said:


> Thanks  ...Yeah luks like 20th march-25th march slot is done.


I lodged on 25 March..so going by the trend it could be another week or so before my turn comes...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Subscribing to see the trend of Visa grants !

My Visa lodge date is 11th April , Spouse PCC in progress! Hope to get that soon!


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Guys
my brother lodged on 11/03/15 but still no CO
still status says assessment in progress
is it normal
please advise


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all. 

Congratulations to those who have got there Direct Grant or CO 

Mine visa lodge date was 18th march, but no update till yet. After seeing all your grant of march 20-25 cases.. getting little tensed... lets see what happens.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey All,

I'd like to share my good news here...got the grant today, lodged on 10th March


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations....


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

syedmal said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'd like to share my good news here...got the grant today, lodged on 10th March


Congratulations dude... am also waiting for that golden mail....


----------



## it_guy (Jul 21, 2014)

Lodged on 29th March and waiting....


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

syedmal said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'd like to share my good news here...got the grant today, lodged on 10th March


Congrats Syed!!!


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sharmrm said:


> We got our Direct Grant today morning....would like to thank all the Expat Forum members for immense support throughout.


Congrats Sharmrm!!!


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

syedmal said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'd like to share my good news here...got the grant today, lodged on 10th March


Congrats Syedmal and good luck for future!!

Could you pls share the list of docs uploaded ?
And did you upload CV as well ?

Was there any doc which had naming convention with blanks in between like "Bank statements.pdf" , as in some cases I have mistakenly done that.

*Expats , in such scenario , should i upload another document by renaming it ?
Please suggest.*

Pls note :- Although Immi site says to avoid using "blanks" in File Naming tips, whereas in there sample document , they themselves have used "blank" characters in file names.

https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en/online-account/qrg/attach_documents.pdf

Regards 
Dee


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear Dee9999,

Even i have uploaded some (two or three) documents with space in between. Till date i have uploaded 51 documents and there are 3 more main documents to be uploaded. Once i upload all required main documents and if i still have enough slot (60 is the limit) to upload others, i will rename the documents and will upload. I suggest you follow the same procedure.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Dee9999,
> 
> Even i have uploaded some (two or three) documents with space in between. Till date i have uploaded 51 documents and there are 3 more main documents to be uploaded. Once i upload all required main documents and if i still have enough slot (60 is the limit) to upload others, i will rename the documents and will upload. I suggest you follow the same procedure.


Thanks Harish


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> Was there any doc which had naming convention with blanks in between like "Bank statements.pdf" , as in some cases I have mistakenly done that
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi Dee,

I have uploaded all the documents with a space and at the end with underscore. Yesterday CO contacted me for 2 more documents and she did not mention anything about spaces or renaming.

I think it won't be a problem just go with your way.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents with a space and at the end with underscore. Yesterday CO contacted me for 2 more documents and she did not mention anything about spaces or renaming.
> 
> I think it won't be a problem just go with your way.


Thanks a lot


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## zorlac (Oct 14, 2010)

Application went in on the 8th March. All docs and medicals done, 75 points total currently on a 457 living in Sydney. Haven't heard a thing, not even confirmation of a case officer. Getting nervous now as points change next month due to the wife's birthday.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents with a space and at the end with underscore. Yesterday CO contacted me for 2 more documents and she did not mention anything about spaces or renaming.
> 
> I think it won't be a problem just go with your way.


Hi sandeep, do you mind telling us which documents were asked ?? just to prepare if such documents are available with me :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read this thread End to End for clarity on VISA documents:-

1)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-7.html#post6980362




nonee17 said:


> Hi sandeep, do you mind telling us which documents were asked ?? just to prepare if such documents are available with me :confused2:


----------



## it_guy (Jul 21, 2014)

Any more movements for March?


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

CO not yet assigned . Status shows as Assessment in Progress. lodged visa on 22nd March .


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

mokkalu2303 said:


> CO not yet assigned . Status shows as Assessment in Progress. lodged visa on 22nd March .


Same here buddy, Visa lodged date : 18th march. Still no CO or Grant.


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gagandeep2900

How many points are you claiming if I you don't mind.. I am with 65points


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

I have received my grant for 189 on the 8th of May. I want to Thank all the members of this forum who are so helpful. 

Thank you


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

Contrasts Buddy.. Please share on what date you applied and points you claimed.. That gives others following the thread as of where they stand


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


XWQ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 on the 8th of May. I want to Thank all the members of this forum who are so helpful.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you Mokkalu and Jeeten

The lodge date was 20th March and Grant date was 8th May and I had claimed 65 points for this.

Thank you


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

XWQ said:


> Thank you Mokkalu and Jeeten
> 
> The lodge date was 20th March and Grant date was 8th May and I had claimed 65 points for this.
> 
> Thank you


Thats great..you got grant in approx. 50 days...congrats and good luck


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

I got my grant today morning for me and my wife. I lodged it on 18th March, CO contacted last Monday and submitted documents on Wednesday, got the grant today. I got 65 points and you can see the details in my signature.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received my grant for 189 on the 8th of May. I want to Thank all the members of this forum who are so helpful.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats mate. I got my grant today.


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone
we are bit concerned now,my brother lodged application on 11/3/15 and still no CO/DG
can someone advise something
Thanks


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

mrtension said:


> Hi everyone
> we are bit concerned now,my brother lodged application on 11/3/15 and still no CO/DG
> can someone advise something
> Thanks


Dear please update your signatures then only one can suggest anything.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

dee9999 said:


> Thats great..you got grant in approx. 50 days...congrats and good luck


Thank you dee and same to you..


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Congrats mate. I got my grant today.


Thank you mate and congrats to you too


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Validity start date ?*

Hi Guys,

Could you please let me know what is the validity start date for 189 Visa - Is it initial entry date or Grant date ?

And where can I find this information officially ?

Thank you


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today morning for me and my wife. I lodged it on 18th March, CO contacted last Monday and submitted documents on Wednesday, got the grant today. I got 65 points and you can see the details in my signature.


Congrats Sandeep, I submitted my visa with 65 points too any this is my 38th day waiting for CO allocation. 






.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your VISA validity starts from your GRANT Date.

IED is the date before which ALL applicants have to land in Australia (Be it for a single day....or more).

Do a google search regarding IED OR check in DIBP website.




XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please let me know what is the validity start date for 189 Visa - Is it initial entry date or Grant date ?
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Thank you mate and congrats to you too


Thanks mate.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Congrats Sandeep, I submitted my visa with 65 points too any this is my 38th day waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> .



Thanks bro! Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your VISA validity starts from your GRANT Date.
> 
> IED is the date before which ALL applicants have to land in Australia (Be it for a single day....or more).
> 
> Do a google search regarding IED OR check in DIBP website.


Hi Jeeten,

I have read many posts by seniors which say that once you do Initial entry from then on the Visa validity starts counting. I am not sure about this. Any idea ?

Thank you


----------



## AnjGin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi All 
I applied for visa on 25th March , but no update , no CO Assigned , Medical n PCC done and uploaded


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As already communicated "*VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date*".


*The Initial Entry Date (IED)*:

*You must travel to Australia before the expiry of the initial entry date in order to activate the visa.
*
"_The initial entry date (stated on your visa) is the date by which you must travel to Australia on your visa. This date is calculated based on the validity of your health and character clearances. These clearances are usually only valid for 12 months. If you (and any members of your family included in your application) do not enter Australia by the initial entry date, you will breached a condition of your visa and consideration will be given to cancelling your visa._"


*REF: **Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*




XWQ said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have read many posts by seniors which say that once you do Initial entry from then on the Visa validity starts counting. I am not sure about this. Any idea ?
> 
> Thank you





> Originally Posted by *Jeeten#80*
> 
> Your VISA validity starts from your GRANT Date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date |||*




Googled out more information for you, *READ THIS inline with what I have SAID*:


*REF My POST:* *Entry to Australia for five years from date of grant*





XWQ said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have read many posts by seniors which say that once you do Initial entry from then on the Visa validity starts counting. I am not sure about this. Any idea ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have read many posts by seniors which say that once you do Initial entry from then on the Visa validity starts counting. I am not sure about this. Any idea ?
> 
> Thank you


Bro, they have clearly mentioned in the grant letter that your visa is effective immediately. Read it completely and your doubt will be cleared.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

47 days and counting..waiting for some news


----------



## andrej_gr (Mar 6, 2015)

Received my direct grant yesterday! See the timeline below.

Just wanted to say that this forum is an invaluable source of knowledge and has saved tons of time, money and nerves for myself and many others! A huge THANK YOU to all the contributing members and wish all the best of luck to those of us who is still in process!

ACS 261312 (Developer Programmer). Onshore.
EOI submitted 12 March, 70 points
Invite 13 March
Visa lodged 18 March
Everything uploaded including medicals and PCCs, except Form 80
Direct grant 11 May


----------



## nsk.14 (Aug 12, 2014)

andrej_gr said:


> Received my direct grant yesterday! See the timeline below.
> 
> Just wanted to say that this forum is an invaluable source of knowledge and has saved tons of time, money and nerves for myself and many others! A huge THANK YOU to all the contributing members and wish all the best of luck to those of us who is still in process!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

andrej_gr said:


> Received my direct grant yesterday! See the timeline below.
> 
> Just wanted to say that this forum is an invaluable source of knowledge and has saved tons of time, money and nerves for myself and many others! A huge THANK YOU to all the contributing members and wish all the best of luck to those of us who is still in process!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

andrej_gr said:


> Received my direct grant yesterday! See the timeline below.
> 
> Just wanted to say that this forum is an invaluable source of knowledge and has saved tons of time, money and nerves for myself and many others! A huge THANK YOU to all the contributing members and wish all the best of luck to those of us who is still in process!
> 
> ...


Dear andrej_gr

Could you please explian what does it mean by "Direct grant"


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

48 days and waitng for CO


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I have got NSW nomination recently. I am about to submit the online visa lodgement today and have couple of doubts in filling the application and need help to take it forward.

Question 1 :

Duration of overseas employment

Less than 3 years in the past 10 years
3 years in the past 10 years
5 years in the past 10 years
8 years in the past 10 years

I have selected the option 3 years in the past 10 years though I have 7.7 years experience ACS deducted 4 years experience as I am from ECE background. So please let me know whether this selected option is right or worng.

Question 2:

I have been to australia in 2009 for 9 months on student visa and after first semester I returned back to India due to health problems discontinuing my studies. I have a pending vodafone mobile bill payment of 900AUD in Sydney which I am going to pay in August 2015. Will this debt be a problem for my visa grant.

Please help appreciate your time


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

andrej_gr said:


> Received my direct grant yesterday! See the timeline below.
> 
> Just wanted to say that this forum is an invaluable source of knowledge and has saved tons of time, money and nerves for myself and many others! A huge THANK YOU to all the contributing members and wish all the best of luck to those of us who is still in process!
> 
> ...


Congrats dude.


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

AnjGin said:


> Hi All
> I applied for visa on 25th March , but no update , no CO Assigned , Medical n PCC done and uploaded



I applied on 24th March, no update as well, I was informed by my agent that now they are receving requests for medicals for application lodged till 20th, so said mine will be within next few weeks:fingerscrossed:, hopefully yours too


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!*





andrej_gr said:


> Received my direct grant yesterday! See the timeline below.
> 
> Just wanted to say that this forum is an invaluable source of knowledge and has saved tons of time, money and nerves for myself and many others! A huge THANK YOU to all the contributing members and wish all the best of luck to those of us who is still in process!
> 
> ...


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Thanks bro! Wishing you a speedy grant.


Congratulations Sandeep and all others who got there GRANT in last few days....

Mera number kab aayega!!!!( when will my turn come) getting tensed...

Visa lodged : 18th March (65 points)
Anzco : 263311 (Telecommunication engineer)


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi
has anybody checked their application status today?
Mine changed from Assessment in progress to Application received today
cant understand this change at all


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi
> has anybody checked their application status today?
> Mine changed from Assessment in progress to Application received today
> cant understand this change at all


Some system update this morning, nothing to get excited about


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Some system update this morning, nothing to get excited about


Brother I am not excited...infact i was a bit worried


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear All,

Today I received mail from CO asking me to make the Second installment VAC (Visa Application Charges) for my mother (As I couldn't prove Functional English ability for her). I will make the payment today itself. 

Can any one comment on how many days are required to get the grand after making the second installment?

Thanks and regards,
Harish Sidhartha


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received mail from CO asking me to make the Second installment VAC (Visa Application Charges) for my mother (As I couldn't prove Functional English ability for her). I will make the payment today itself.
> 
> ...


If I remember the past few posts it's within 5-7 days but things have been very slow these days, so don't be surprised if it's longer.


----------



## it_guy (Jul 21, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Brother I am not excited...infact i was a bit worried


Same here.. waiting...


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received mail from CO asking me to make the Second installment VAC (Visa Application Charges) for my mother (As I couldn't prove Functional English ability for her). I will make the payment today itself.
> 
> ...


Hi Harish...Can you please tell me what is the SOL code you have applied for...I have applied for 261313 and filed visa on 29-Mar-2015 and waiting for the Grant


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi Harish...Can you please tell me what is the SOL code you have applied for...I have applied for 261313 and filed visa on 29-Mar-2015 and waiting for the Grant


I have applied for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)..


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Hope CO asks for VAC2 payment only if all documents are clear and they are about to issue the Grand? Am I right.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

hello i have lodged my 489 visa on 17 march and co assign 1 may and ask form 80. i have uploaded form 80 on 5 may still no response.

do u guys have any idea how much time it will take?

thanks


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

How long after the case officer has asked for all the docs ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jpadda001 said:


> hello i have lodged my 489 visa on 17 march and co assign 1 may and ask form 80. i have uploaded form 80 on 5 may still no response.
> 
> do u guys have any idea how much time it will take?
> 
> thanks


There is no specific time period, could be as long as 4 weeks.


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

I recived my medical request today


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

jpadda001 said:


> hello i have lodged my 489 visa on 17 march and co assign 1 may and ask form 80. i have uploaded form 80 on 5 may still no response.
> 
> do u guys have any idea how much time it will take?
> 
> thanks


Did you get any reply or update from CO ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Anyone got CO allocated?*

Hi,

Anyone who applied march end got CO allocated. Waiting n waiting.. any updates ?

Thanks 
Harish


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who applied march end got CO allocated. Waiting n waiting.. any updates ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I lodged my application on 29th March and CO contacted me on 13th May. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## it_guy (Jul 21, 2014)

Dear All,

It gives me immense happiness to announce that I received the golden email of grant for me and my wife today. 

I would like to thank all the forum members for the valuable help and recommendations that has helped to get the grant. Wishing all the best to all others waiting - you will get it soon.


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

harishsidhartha
Could i ask why they ask for 2nd payment ..
Have you submit any evidence for english for your wife and they refuse it ... or you didnt submit any english proof docs for your wife.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

elbedewy said:


> harishsidhartha
> Could i ask why they ask for 2nd payment ..
> Have you submit any evidence for english for your wife and they refuse it ... or you didnt submit any english proof docs for your wife.




I couldnt prove Functional english ability for my mother. I made the payment...


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> I couldnt prove Functional english ability for my mother. I made the payment...


What is your prof. (Job code) ... 
According to what i c ..i think you will grante next tuesday ; please confirm when granted.

I lodge on 31 march ... still waiting


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

elbedewy said:


> What is your prof. (Job code) ...
> According to what i c ..i think you will grante next tuesday ; please confirm when granted.
> 
> I lodge on 31 march ... still waiting


I have applied for 263111 (Systems and network engineer)..

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thats great. I hope CO will contact me by next week. I lodged on 25th march.



harishsidhartha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application on 29th March and CO contacted me on 13th May.
> 
> ...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

Got CO assigned today.. Had applied on 22nd match with 65 points


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi mokkalu,

which job code did you apply ? Did he ask you any docs ?



mokkalu2303 said:


> Got CO assigned today.. Had applied on 22nd match with 65 points


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

Under 261313..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

My original lodgement date was 25 march and status till few days back was "Assessment in progress" but now last updated date has changed to 22 April with status as "Application received"
Now i am not sure whether i should consider my lodgement as 25 march or 22 april..i was thinking about getting some good news in week or so based on 25 march lodgement but now i am bit confused..why they changed last updated date to 22 april as i have not updated anything on 22 april


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Gurinderji,

Mine also shows last updated as 15th MAy. I believe its the status changing in the system. Also read in the forum in that there are system glitches which we should not worry about. I'm also on the same boat. I applied on 25th March. Waiting for CO allocation.

Thanks
Harish



singh_gurinderjit said:


> My original lodgement date was 25 march and status till few days back was "Assessment in progress" but now last updated date has changed to 22 April with status as "Application received"
> Now i am not sure whether i should consider my lodgement as 25 march or 22 april..i was thinking about getting some good news in week or so based on 25 march lodgement but now i am bit confused..why they changed last updated date to 22 april as i have not updated anything on 22 april


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Gurinderji,
> 
> Mine also shows last updated as 15th MAy. I believe its the status changing in the system. Also read in the forum in that there are system glitches which we should not worry about. I'm also on the same boat. I applied on 25th March. Waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> ...


Yes Harish
Hope they sort out their glitches during next planned maintenance on 18 may


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi All

tell me one thing, does it hamper your Visa loadgement date if have front loaded few documents fewdays back as my original application loadgement is 18 march......mmga


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

For march applicants, any grants today?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes Harish
> Hope they sort out their glitches during next planned maintenance on 18 may


They're not glitches, they're some meaningful system updates which we're yet to decode  but you guys should be hopeful given that most of the guys with status changed to "Application Received" got their grants.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Did anyone get any mail communications like this ? 

The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 



The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.



As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.



In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (www.immi.gov.au) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.



I appreciate your patience in this matter
.

I applied for 189 and they confirmed they have recived all ths documents,
But what i am not getting why still my application is postponed till next program year ?
Anyone faced the same ?

PS : Visa Lodge date is 3rd March.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Did anyone get any mail communications like this ?
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> ...


This is called a Delay Mail. This is real bad news for all of us waiting for a grant. I think I would be receiving it too, in a couple of days. We unlucky ones may have to wait until July now


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

For sorrow this is already posted on thier web site after today's update maintanance..

It is posted on the qouta no. Page ... but shall this be applied to all proff. Or only the one who has a limited places left ... some jobs has only 50 invitations left.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

elbedewy said:


> For sorrow this is already posted on thier web site after today's update maintanance..
> 
> It is posted on the qouta no. Page ... but shall this be applied to all proff. Or only the one who has a limited places left ... some jobs has only 50 invitations left.


Link please.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

@piyush:
Which job code did you apply to ?




piyush1132003 said:


> Did anyone get any mail communications like this ?
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> ...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't believe 2613 should be receiving a delay mail. As per skill select the number of invitations for 2613 are not complete yet, that means grants for those skills can still be given out.


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes .. it is written it is for invitaions not the accepted .. that what me surrprised when read it .

I am looking forward for the link ... i am aure i read it yesterday..only give me a while..


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx

2nd paragraph....


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

HarishNair2015 said:


> @piyush:
> Which job code did you apply to ?


It is for BA/SA for which quota was exausted couple of months back.
But What i understand or know that once the EOI is received, means we are safe for the prevalent Program year,
And especially, when it is 189...I am totally astonished, whats going on ?


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au....html#/forumsite/20560/topics/637338?page=154


Check this link .... someone got the delayed mail ..same mail on 1 may ...and got granted on 15 may ....
I think only regular mail with no harm and we all on the right way to our grant soon inshaa allah.


----------



## nsk.14 (Aug 12, 2014)

Guys..I too got a delay email..I applied under ICT BA/SA in the first week of April. I was also under the impression that ceiling cap is determined at EOI stage not at visa processing stage. 

1.Does this mean all the documents, medicals, etc are verified and application is just pending due to non availability of slots at this point of time?
2.Based on last years trend/your experience any idea if we will get visa before July '15?

As per the tracker, Inder was the last person to receive a grant on 7th May under ICT BA.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

nsk.14 said:


> Guys..I too got a delay email..I applied under ICT BA/SA in the first week of April. I was also under the impression that ceiling cap is determined at EOI stage not at visa processing stage.
> 
> 1.Does this mean all the documents, medicals, etc are verified and application is just pending due to non availability of slots at this point of time?
> 2.Based on last years trend/your experience any idea if we will get visa before July '15?
> ...


For the first question, Ican answer it as yes.
For the second one, even i am also confused, never saw this kind of email for 189 as it was quite common for 190 in last year.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys - if the CO hasn't asked me for form 80 at the time of required documents email. Is it likely I will be asked for this ?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

akg88 said:


> Hi Guys - if the CO hasn't asked me for form 80 at the time of required documents email. Is it likely I will be asked for this ?


Hi,

The CO will mention the required documents in the mail, if they haven't mentioned then mostly likely you will not be asked for it again. Whatever they need they will ask you the first time.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi All
> 
> tell me one thing, does it hamper your Visa loadgement date if have front loaded few documents fewdays back as my original application loadgement is 18 march......mmga


Hi Gagan,

It doesn't effect your visa lodgement date at all if you front load all documents. Moreover, it will help in processing faster. I too applied on Mar 18th and front loaded documents in intervals, finally when CO contacted I was short of SA PCC and they asked for form 80. I uploaded them and got the grant in 5working days from CO contact.

Hope you get the grant sooner.


----------



## nsk.14 (Aug 12, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> For the first question, Ican answer it as yes.
> For the second one, even i am also confused, never saw this kind of email for 189 as it was quite common for 190 in last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks Piyush. Hope the queue clears up soon!


----------



## frank16 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anybody got a grant on this week? I was assigned by a CO on last Monday, and replied them, and even called them directly yesterday to check whether they have received my reply. I couldn't reach my CO but another officer talked to me that he got the reply. 
Still no news.... :confused2:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

frank16 said:


> Anybody got a grant on this week? I was assigned by a CO on last Monday, and replied them, and even called them directly yesterday to check whether they have received my reply. I couldn't reach my CO but another officer talked to me that he got the reply.
> Still no news.... :confused2:


We are in same boat.
In fact, submitted requested documents on 9th may and called couple of days back to confirm.
now...waiting.....

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys - I completed my health assessment on 22/04 and it was received by the immigration on 27/04 - I have marked all of the documents as completed but it's still showing as "requested" - I have emailed the department a day after to confirm this but no reply and it's been more than 2 weeks since my last email. Is this normal ?
Should I email again to confirm this ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

No grants even today ?


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Gagan,
> 
> It doesn't effect your visa lodgement date at all if you front load all documents. Moreover, it will help in processing faster. I too applied on Mar 18th and front loaded documents in intervals, finally when CO contacted I was short of SA PCC and they asked for form 80. I uploaded them and got the grant in 5working days from CO contact.
> 
> Hope you get the grant sooner.


Thanks buddy but seems grants are getting delayed . Few members have even recieved delay mail. 

lets see what almighty has for me in his kitty. sooner or later we ll do get it .

Any idea of how they assign case to officer , i have seen even uptill 30 march people has got CO assigned or Grant and few unlucky like me of 18th march are still unattended. Not even CO or lucky grant..


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

As per skillselect 2613 also got full today. Further invites will not be sent on those job codes. Queuing will start for the ones who have already applied VISA. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

HarishNair2015 said:


> As per skillselect 2613 also got full today. Further invites will not be sent on those job codes. Queuing will start for the ones who have already applied VISA. :fingerscrossed:


So skillselect finally got updated. But i fail to understand , how visa are impacted for those who already lodged. Applicants applied only when ceilings were not over and they were invited.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

@dee: I'm puzzled. But i believe 2613 has pro-rata quota where they would invite more than required(expecting rejection and withdrawals). That might be the case. Hopefully next week, we will get to know for sure if there will be grants until july or not.. Lets wait..



dee9999 said:


> So skillselect finally got updated. But i fail to understand , how visa are impacted for those who already lodged. Applicants applied only when ceilings were not over and they were invited.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

HarishNair2015 said:


> @dee: I'm puzzled. But i believe 2613 has pro-rata quota where they would invite more than required(expecting rejection and withdrawals). That might be the case. Hopefully next week, we will get to know for sure if there will be grants until july or not.. Lets wait..


yeah true, strange about this thing.

This has not been happened in the past at least in case of 189 though it getting delay mail was quite frequent in 190.

lets wait...what else we can do


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

HarishNair2015 said:


> @dee: I'm puzzled. But i believe 2613 has pro-rata quota where they would invite more than required(expecting rejection and withdrawals). That might be the case. Hopefully next week, we will get to know for sure if there will be grants until july or not.. Lets wait..


Dear Harishnair,

I don't think the cap is for any specific job code rather it should be for the entire subclass. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Harishnair,
> 
> I don't think the cap is for any specific job code rather it should be for the entire subclass.
> 
> ...


Dear friend ;

According to your signature ,, you received co on 13 may ..and paid the vac2 on the same day !! 
Did co sent you invoice directly ,,, or he sent you first to submit a proof of functional English ,then you reply request paying ??


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, I had uploaded my willingness to pay VAC2 under my mothers english ability section and hence got direct invoice from CO. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys - I completed my health assessment on 22/04 and it was received by the immigration on 27/04 - I have marked all of the documents as completed but it's still showing as "requested" - I have emailed the department a day after to confirm this but no reply and it's been more than 2 weeks since my last email. Is this normal ?
Should I email again to confirm this ?


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

harishsidhartha said:


> Yes, I had uploaded my willingness to pay VAC2 under my mothers english ability section and hence got direct invoice from CO.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Could you please be more specific on this? How could you upload the willingness to pay VAC2? And what did you upload to show that?


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Write a letter showing your willingness to pay VAC2 for your dependent, sign it, scan it and upload it..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

guys...any update on grant as on today for march applicants ?


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Saw someone got grant as per tracker yesterday also.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes. I meant subclass 



harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Harishnair,
> 
> I don't think the cap is for any specific job code rather it should be for the entire subclass.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys

am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.

No CO allocation proof , No delay mail , what should i do and how can i get to know that CO is assigned or not .

one thing i ll like to mention.. as mentioned by other expat , even my status changed from Assessment in Progress to Application recieved on 5th may . and all documents uploaded had status of Recieved and rest Not required . Also health is also showing in Recieved , dated 5th may.

Now whats next , its more than 70 days now.

Seniors please help.


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

any grants lads ?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

akg88 said:


> any grants lads ?


Seems another dull week


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys
> 
> am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.
> 
> ...


Congratulations gagan,
Based on what you are saying,you can feel relax now as CO has been allocated to your application on 5 May and if there is anything needed,he will contact you otherwise you can expect direct grant anytime now


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys
> 
> am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.
> 
> ...


Have some patience and wait for another 20 days, then make a call to check your progress.
Do you have any travel history ? If so, upload form 80 & 1221. You may be eligible for direct grant.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

82 days are completed and still waiting.....


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations gagan,
> Based on what you are saying,you can feel relax now as CO has been allocated to your application on 5 May and if there is anything needed,he will contact you otherwise you can expect direct grant anytime now



Hi Gurinder

Thanx for the positive vibes u quoted in your last message. but are you sure that last updated date of 5th may means CO has been allocated and they didnt contacted because they did not wanted any additional information.

as i thought my application is still unattended and was more worried because i did my case on my own and no consultant to cross check my application. 

anyhow do confirm whether this Application recieved status and health status updated as 5th may means CO allocated ?? Moreover is it good to call dibp number for clarification??

thanx in advance.


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Have some patience and wait for another 20 days, then make a call to check your progress.
> Do you have any travel history ? If so, upload form 80 & 1221. You may be eligible for direct grant.


HI Ramesh

thanx for the reply , yes i do had few leisure trip abroad so have already updated same in form 80 and uploaded along with 1221.

one thing more , i have a link in my immi account for form 80 on the name of character assessment , which came after 5th may i guess , is it normal for everybody ? 

so what u suggest , do i wait for another 15 days for CO to contact me and can you comment , is CO assigned to my application if status is comming Application recieved after 5th may along with all documents under RECEIVED and few as NOT-Required under my name and other family members name.????


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI Ramesh
> 
> thanx for the reply , yes i do had few leisure trip abroad so have already updated same in form 80 and uploaded along with 1221.
> 
> ...


You'll receive a mail from the department if there's a CO assigned. "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" would be the link to Upload form 80.
If it's a direct grant you'll never hear from the CO.


----------



## cafe83 (Apr 6, 2013)

no grants today? 
-----------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer 65 points
applied 5 March
medicals & PCC submitted 18 May
received delay mail 26 May


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

cafe83 said:


> no grants today?
> -----------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer 65 points
> applied 5 March
> ...


yeah...it looks like again going to be a dull week 

as per tracker, last grant was on 20th may...


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> yeah...it looks like again going to be a dull week
> 
> as per tracker, last grant was on 20th may...


With most of users getting delay emails, we wont see many grants over next few weeks.

As far as tracker is concerned there are no updates because its Read only now. and no one can update it.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> yeah...it looks like again going to be a dull week
> 
> as per tracker, last grant was on 20th may...


Between 15th May and today, there have been just a couple of Grants. I would've thought they issues at least a few grants a week even though it's slow but looks like that's not the case. Wish DIBP was a little more transparent.


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

cafe83 said:


> no grants today?
> -----------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer 65 points
> applied 5 March
> ...


Dear friend...

Who is the sender of this mail .. immi.org.au ?
Or who ..
Is there any signature in the end of the mail .?
does your status updated to application received again instead of in progress.?


----------



## cafe83 (Apr 6, 2013)

its from [email protected]


----------



## frank16 (Mar 16, 2014)

What I thought was those who got delay emails are 190 applicants. Then, I found 189 applicants also got delay emails. Does it apply to all 189 applicants or only Accountants (2211) and Software & Application Programmers (2613) got delay emails??


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

frank16 said:


> What I thought was those who got delay emails are 190 applicants. Then, I found 189 applicants also got delay emails. Does it apply to all 189 applicants or only Accountants (2211) and Software & Application Programmers (2613) got delay emails??


Now its being applied to 189 subclass as well. As it is Visa cap ( not occupation ceiling ) so all 189 applicants are getting delay emails ( except for 2 lucky ones who got grant on May 20th, no grants after that).


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

So what do you guys think whoever got request from CO for additional docs, and later on received a delay mail. 

Now do we need to wait till the next year processing period? what is our chances? 

feeling really frustrated


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

MOST probably people who have got delay emails would have to wait until 1st July 2015.

As NOT only 190 applicants...189 applicants have also received delay emails.


BUT ALL have to keep hoping and see IF things change in June for good.





DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> So what do you guys think whoever got request from CO for additional docs, and later on received a delay mail.
> 
> Now do we need to wait till the next year processing period? what is our chances?
> 
> feeling really frustrated


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, filling out the form, couple of questions.

1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Do we need to provide parent details here if they are not working anymore

2. Also what needs to go under description of duties, do we need to give brief details say about my role related to Software Engineer?

3. I am staying in Singapore with family since past 5 yrs, so in the questions whats the applicant usual country of residence, do i need to mention Singapore there? 
If yes then what will go for "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", do i need to mention India here or it will be vice versa, please clarify?


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

*Delay email*

Hi Folks ,

I lodged my subclass 189 application in the month of March 2015, got my case officer allocated in the month of May 2015 requesting for Medical and PCC. Medicals were uploaded by the clinic in the month of May. My PCC for 2 countries was ready by June 3rd 2015 . I got a delay email on June 10th 2015 by the case officer. By when can I expect a grant ? would it be sometime in July ? The delay email is something which we get to see each year is it ? 

My SOL is Software Engineer.

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After VISA cap was reached, ALL applications have been batched for processing from July. You may expect to get a Grant in July.


But then all depends on how DIBP decides to process applications starting July based on new Visa quota.






harishAusPR said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I lodged my subclass 189 application in the month of March 2015, got my case officer allocated in the month of May 2015 requesting for Medical and PCC. Medicals were uploaded by the clinic in the month of May. My PCC for 2 countries was ready by June 3rd 2015 . I got a delay email on June 10th 2015 by the case officer. By when can I expect a grant ? would it be sometime in July ? The delay email is something which we get to see each year is it ?
> 
> ...


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

*Visa Grants post mid May 2015*

Hello All,

For Subclass 189 applicants who received a delay email post Mid May 2015(15th to 20th May) , Has anyone managed to get a visa grant by now ? 

Regards,
Harish


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear All,

I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Harish ,

Many congrats for the visa grant. Did you receive a delay email from the immigration before you got the visa grant ? 

Regards,
Harish


----------



## akg88 (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations guys - few people have received the grant today as per threat.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-318.html

Let me know if you guys receive the "Good News"


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> ...


Cngrta Harish, was there any special case like pcc or medical expiring with you ? 

Just wanted to understand the trend here !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

harishAusPR said:


> Hi Harish ,
> 
> Many congrats for the visa grant. Did you receive a delay email from the immigration before you got the visa grant ?
> 
> ...



Yes, I received the Delay mail on 20th May and got the Grand Today.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Cngrta Harish, was there any special case like pcc or medical expiring with you ?
> 
> Just wanted to understand the trend here !!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Thank you Piyush,

My PCC was taken on April9th and Medical on 18th April.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi harishsidhartha, great news!! Am glad that you got grant for your mother as well. In the process, did CO ask any particular documents, especially related to mother or was it direct grant? Also I guess you were offshore?


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Friends,

We wanted to share the happy news, thanks for the forum members (senior and junior) who have assisted round the clock to clarify all our doubts.

I cant explain in words how much expat forum means to me, cant think again of the sleepless night thinking about their decisions.

Pain is relieved finally, All the best for all fellow members to get their grants quickly and we all meet there.

Take Care


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*



*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*



*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






shorefisher said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We wanted to share the happy news, thanks for the forum members (senior and junior) who have assisted round the clock to clarify all our doubts.
> 
> ...


----------



## anil_nair (Apr 16, 2015)

Got my grant yesterday. Thank you guys for all the support. Had applied on 19th March.

All the best to all of you. your grants are on their way.


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

anil_nair said:


> your grants are on their way.


your grants are on _*your*_ way.lol


----------



## anil_nair (Apr 16, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> your grants are on _*your*_ way.lol


are you for real sir ????

for a singular item -> its on its way
for plural items -> they are on their way 

here the item is the visa

Also when i say they are on their way i am referring to the path that the visas travel to reach to you meaning they are in transit. If you wish to incorporate the destination(you). you may rephrase the sentence as follows:

they are on their way to you

The only thing funnier than a grammar nazi is a wrong grammar nazi


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Me too. I got the golden mail yesterday even they told me it may delay to july.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

@shorefisher: Congrats!! when did u get your medicals finalized ?

@others: Please update your signature..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





Hisham Al Said said:


> Me too. I got the golden mail yesterday even they told me it may delay to july.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

HarishNair2015 said:


> @shorefisher: Congrats!! when did u get your medicals finalized ?
> 
> @others: Please update your signature..


My Medicals got finalized on April 10th, oops forgot to add that in signature....


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello
After the decision finalised status appears, medical buttons are vanished..what does this mean? Also when can i expect a mail from the CO? The finalised status came on 18th june in the immiaccount. 
Thanks
Venky


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Hello
> After the decision finalised status appears, medical buttons are vanished..what does this mean? Also when can i expect a mail from the CO? The finalised status came on 18th june in the immiaccount.
> Thanks
> Venky


If you are talking about Application status as Finalized then your grant is on your way brother..Infact you should have got your grant mail hours after status change
Those who got their grants recently got it within hours after their status changed to Finalized..so wait today else give them a call
btw what was your lodge date


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*Response to CO*

I lodged my visa on 04 Mar 15 and uploaded most of the documents except PCC and Medicals. CO assigned on 22 April 15 and requested additional info such as PCC, Medical of both myself and my wife, Form 80 for my character assessment.
They mentioned they prefer to contact by email.
I replied to the email with all requested information on 13 May 15 but I got a failure notice. Then I sent all info to the email stated in our CO's letter.I received an automatic email.

In additional to that I mailed all documents by DHL and received by Adelaide immi office on 22 May 15.

And I uploaded all requested info in my immi account on 13 May 15 and clicked requested information provided. Now the status showing 'Assessment is in Progress'. It has been nearly a month since I provided all info but no response yet.

In your case, since you have uploaded all info including PCC and Medicals, what CO requested? Please reply if you response to CO, how you replied? By email?

:confused2:




singh_gurinderjit said:


> I am not too sure but looking at the message displayed under heath details in my immi account,I can only derive that it is finalized..here is the message
> 
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pranavan said:


> I lodged my visa on 04 Mar 15 and uploaded most of the documents except PCC and Medicals. CO assigned on 22 April 15 and requested additional info such as PCC, Medical of both myself and my wife, Form 80 for my character assessment.
> They mentioned they prefer to contact by email.
> I replied to the email with all requested information on 13 May 15 but I got a failure notice. Then I sent all info to the email stated in our CO's letter.I received an automatic email.
> 
> ...


Similar timelines, except that I submitted docs on 9th may.
Since then waiting.

In case, you would like to confirm... Call and ask.
I did the same

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*Co Response*

Thanks Piyush for your reply. I am bit scared to call and ask them and I feel it will make them complicated.

I sent my reply to CO on 13 May 2015 and I would like to wait for another two weeks and I hope I can get an outcome before 15th July.

If not, I will call and ask them. Meantime, please update if you got any outcomes.








piyush1132003 said:


> Similar timelines, except that I submitted docs on 9th may.
> Since then waiting.
> 
> In case, you would like to confirm... Call and ask.
> ...


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

All - I submitted my visa on 03 November 2014 but due to our pregnancy we submitted PCC on 30 Mar 2015 and medicals on 8 Jun 2015. Now how long do I need to wait for grant ? Appreciate all help.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you have already provided the following documents THEN they will start processing the information provided in the shared documents and THEN decide on the outcome.


*Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
*Passport (child)
*Birth Certificate (child)
*Medicals (all applicants)


IDEALLY you should expect GRANT by JULY end IF not early.



rahulb said:


> All - I submitted my visa on 03 November 2014 but due to our pregnancy we submitted PCC on 30 Mar 2015 and medicals on 8 Jun 2015. Now how long do I need to wait for grant ? Appreciate all help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you have already provided the following documents THEN they will start processing the information provided in the shared documents and THEN decide on the outcome.
> 
> 
> *Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
> ...


I have submitted all these docs. 8 Jun I submitted medicals for kid also. So is it going to be Jul-14 end ?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view July end seems likely IF not early.

Lately due to VISA cap they have almost stopped issuing Grants.


But DIBP might surprise you and issue it soon.




rahulb said:


> I have submitted all these docs. 8 Jun I submitted medicals for kid also. So is it going to be Jul-14 end ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view July end seems likely IF not early.
> 
> Lately due to VISA cap they have almost stopped issuing Grants.
> 
> ...


Thanks, appreciate your help !!


----------



## cafe83 (Apr 6, 2013)

Got mine today


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

cafe83 said:


> Got mine today


congrats buddy


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*Congrats*

Congratulations buddy, hope you are in a big relieve today. I too lodged my visa on 04 March 2015 but category Civil Engineer.

Seems, I have to wait few weeks.:confused2:



cafe83 said:


> Got mine today


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Pranavan said:


> Congratulations buddy, hope you are in a big relieve today. I too lodged my visa on 04 March 2015 but category Civil Engineer.
> 
> Seems, I have to wait few weeks.:confused2:


I received my grant today. Don't wait just go ahead and call, doesn't matter which category you're almost 4 months.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rameshkd said:


> I received my grant today. Don't wait just go ahead and call, doesn't matter which category you're almost 4 months.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




cafe83 said:


> Got mine today


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

To the march applicants,

Anyone left like me ? Or everyone has got grant ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## davesuny1985 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello,

I have lodged my visa 189 on 31st March, 2015. Case officer contacted on 21st May, 2015 and submitted all documents on 8th June, 2015. Still have not got grant!!

Can anyone help what could be the reason or estimated date when can we get visa granted?

Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

davesuny1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my visa 189 on 31st March, 2015. Case officer contacted on 21st May, 2015 and submitted all documents on 8th June, 2015. Still have not got grant!!
> 
> ...


Why dont you call and check it out ?

There are few more who have lodged in Mar and still awaiting like me ( applied on 3rd).

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> Why dont you call and check it out ?
> 
> There are few more who have lodged in Mar and still awaiting like me ( applied on 3rd).
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum



Piyush, I also submitted in March, still no grant. However a case officer did contact me and I submitted all the required docs.

Did you call? If so what did they say?


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Got Grant !! yay!!*

Hi All,

Thanks to god's grace and all the support i received from many in this forum, i have got the grant today morning at around 11 AM Australia time. I was on the phone with a lady officer who obliged & i got the grant mail in few mins. 


My journey would not have been possible ,if not for your continuous support starting from EOI until visa grant.. Congrats to all those who have got their visas & best of luck to those who are waiting...

Thanks & regards
Harish


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

@piyush: Did you call them? March applicants have every right to call as it has been more than 100 days now.. 



piyush1132003 said:


> Why dont you call and check it out ?
> 
> There are few more who have lodged in Mar and still awaiting like me ( applied on 3rd).
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Harish,

First congrats on your grant 

I am also waiting for the last 4 months. Applied on 10th march 2015. 

Does it make sense to call them? Can you please give the contact details?

Jims


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

ceepeevee said:


> Piyush, I also submitted in March, still no grant. However a case officer did contact me and I submitted all the required docs.
> 
> Did you call? If so what did they say?


Hi All,

I am pleased to say that I got a grant today and I really thank God for that. The wait has been agonising, however it all ended pleasantly.

I got to know from this forum that many have got their grants as soon as they called. I decided to call and I do so today. Got connected without any issues, and a case officer asked for my file number which I provided. And then he asked for my full name and date of birth which I provided too. He then looked up the application and said that as of now they do not need anything and have everything that they need. He said that he will review the application again and will send an email if anything else is needed or else will go ahead and approve. 10 minutes after hanging up, I had the golden email in my inbox!!! So all thanks to the members in this forum who have guided me and encouraged me to call as my application was submitted in March.

IF your application has been submitted in March and if there is nothing pending from your side, go ahead and call. You will mostly get the grant within minutes.


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Ceepeevee,

That is great news . Congrats 

Can you please give the contact details such that I can call?


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

Jims said:


> Hi Ceepeevee,
> 
> That is great news . Congrats
> 
> Can you please give the contact details such that I can call?


Hi Jim, are you with adelaide gsm?


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Ceepeevee,,

The correspondence I received shows, "Adelaide St Brisbane QLD 4000". And it also gives "PHONE: 131 881". Perhaps I will try with that number? 

Regards,
Jims


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Jim, looks like you are with brisbane gsm. I think the number is different from the adelaide gsm. Maybe others can help you with the number here. Sorry, I only have the adelaide number


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Ceepeevee,

No problem. From another post I got this number "+61731367000". Need to check with that. Do you know their office timings? 10 AM to 4 PM?

Regards,
Jims


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Jims, that's the same number I called. Looks like it's the same number for all. Don't know the working hours. I called around 10.00 am IST. Thats probably around 2.30 PM their time.


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok. Sure. Thanks


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ceepeevee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am pleased to say that I got a grant today and I really thank God for that. The wait has been agonising, however it all ended pleasantly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Best wishes for future lane:


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all

Please suggest! Am doing my case myself

Visa loadged on 18th March. with all doc uploaded upfroant including PCC , Medicals and Form80/1221

No Information requested by CO .

Called DIBP 1st time on 2nd June to inquire status , they said all doc recieved . In reply got a mail on same day from Adelaide Team 23 that my application is in Processing.

Mailed Team 23 twice on 17th june and 24 th june asking App status so at the end got a Reply from team 5 that my App is under routine check ( might be External checks ) , and they also mentioned limit your enquiries.

Again called them on 2nd july , got same reply that routine checks going , no timeline. 

So what u all suggest . should i call them as everybody else is doing ? or calling again this month can hamper my case ? 

Tensed.


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

Jims said:


> Ok. Sure. Thanks


Jims, there is a google spreadsheet at the link below. Check the tab "Contact Numbers" for the numbers. It looks like the number you have got is the right one. All the best :fingerscrossed:




https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry Jim.. I could not get back earlier. +61731367000 is number. You might get a voice mail initially but if you wait , it will start ringing.. I got a busy tone early in the morning, but later it got connected around 11.. If you have crossed 90 days, don't forget to mention that specifically.. Also ask them politely on when your case can get finalized .. otherwise they will take you for a regular update check.. 



Jims said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> First congrats on your grant
> 
> ...


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Harish and ceepeevee,

Thanks a lot for your information 

Regards,
Jims


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi gagandeep,

Did you call your CO? I called on last Friday and the lady who picked up the phone checked details and told that, they will check for any pending document and will update if anything is required.

But did not see any update as of today.

regards,
Jims


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been a silent observer of this forum and have been reading about ppl getting grants after calling DIBP. Im not sure if anyone has been assigned CO from Brisbane team. Could anyone please share the number for Brisbane team office? I have tried calling the number 
+61731367000 as mentioned in this forum but every time i call, i get the same response to please wait although its been over 100 days i lodged my application. And i guess, this number corresponds to the Adelaide Team. I would really appreciate to get inputs from forum members.

Best Regards!


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

davesuny1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my visa 189 on 31st March, 2015. Case officer contacted on 21st May, 2015 and submitted all documents on 8th June, 2015. Still have not got grant!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Even i have lodged at the same time i.e on April 1st and CO contacted on 20th May to request for PCC and medicals. I submitted by 25th May. But no response since then.   Which CO have u got?


----------



## KP003 (Jun 26, 2015)

Brisbane team is the slowest to respond i guess..+61731367000 is the number of Adelaide team i believe. They do not respond to emails as well!


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi snehabs,

I called to +61 7 3136 7000 , the same number you mentioned. I was under the impression that, it is Brisbane number. The lady who answered the phone did not mention that it's Adelaide number. 

My case is similar to you(In fact worst). Lodged on 10th march and on 27th May they requested modified PCC from all places where I stayed in last 10 years. Submitted that on June 2nd week and waiting from then 

regards,
Jims


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Jims said:


> Hi snehabs,
> 
> I called to +61 7 3136 7000 , the same number you mentioned. I was under the impression that, it is Brisbane number. The lady who answered the phone did not mention that it's Adelaide number.
> 
> ...


Oh!!! Dont know on what basis, they are issuing grants! And dont know whats the use of getting so many points when there is no particular order / ranking based on points based on which they re issuing grants!!!


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes. Exactly. It is a horrible wait.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Jims said:


> Yes. Exactly. It is a horrible wait.


Guys Only few days to go. We all will get Grant Soon.

I heard that old applicants are passing through verification check. it may be possible it takes time.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

So, most of us (march applicants) are still waiting and might be gone through with verification call.

Did anyone try calling or emailing and got any response so far ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

snehabs said:


> Oh!!! Dont know on what basis, they are issuing grants! And dont know whats the use of getting so many points when there is no particular order / ranking based on points based on which they re issuing grants!!!


i am guessing it depends on the various data points they are verifying. Like, if you had several employers, they may decide to verify with each of them. If you have quoted contacts in australia- they could check with each of them on your character etc, or multiple degrees from various universities. If you have history of residence in Australia, the number of checks increases. If spouse points are claimed, then additional checks for spouse qualifications and experience.

The other variables could be ... which processing team is handling your application, and whether the CO is on vacation, or sabbatical or just recovering from a heart attack.

I do not know whether applications filed through agents are processed with a different priority. There are many members here who got direct grants while they applied on their own.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> So, most of us (march applicants) are still waiting and might be gone through with verification call.
> 
> Did anyone try calling or emailing and got any response so far ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


It is strange that while many March applicants are still waiting for their grant, several April applicants have reportedly received grants.


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> So, most of us (march applicants) are still waiting and might be gone through with verification call.
> 
> Did anyone try calling or emailing and got any response so far ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Hi Piyush,

I did call them last monday to check about the status of my visa application. The lady who picked up enquired all details reg my application such as TRN, passport number, DOB, Agent name and email. And after checking the details, she gave a standard response that nothing is needed from our end and that she cant give any timeline for the same.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

snehabs said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> I did call them last monday to check about the status of my visa application. The lady who picked up enquired all details reg my application such as TRN, passport number, DOB, Agent name and email. And after checking the details, she gave a standard response that nothing is needed from our end and that she cant give any timeline for the same.


Oh yeah, the same standard response.

Better wait now till end of July !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

snehabs said:


> Oh!!! Dont know on what basis, they are issuing grants! And dont know whats the use of getting so many points when there is no particular order / ranking based on points based on which they re issuing grants!!!


Hello Mate

I would like to know something about you. Fist of all let me clear I applied in March Last week.
Can you tell me what subclass did you apply ?

did you claim points for job experience ?

Did you claim points for spouse's work experience and education ?

What is last date you communicate with CO like Email from him side ? (Not phone call )


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Any update from anybody?. Somebody got a grant?


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Jims said:


> Any update from anybody?. Somebody got a grant?


I submitted my medicals on 8-Jun-15 and still waiting for grant.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok. But When did you lodge your application. In March?


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Nov-14  but I submitted form 1022 in May-15 and then did the medicals for wife and kid in Jun-15.



Jims said:


> Ok. But When did you lodge your application. In March?


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok. I see. It would be a pain to wait so long


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

July is over. do you guys have any update? Nothing from my side


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Jims said:


> July is over. do you guys have any update? Nothing from my side


Nothing bro
Lets Hope August brings some good fortunes


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Nothing bro
> Lets Hope August brings some good fortunes


Ok. Yes. hopefully.


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally..Finally me too got the grant today morning 


Regards,
Jims


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

*timeline*

Hey mate
can you please tell us your timeline
thanks



Jims said:


> Finally..Finally me too got the grant today morning
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jims


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

mrtension said:


> Hey mate
> can you please tell us your timeline
> thanks


Sure. I lodged on 10th Mar 2015 (type 189 : 70 points)

CO allocated after 3 weeks , asked for PCC from all cities where we have stayed in last 10 years. Initially there was some confusion over that and they again requested on May 27th. Provided all docs except form80, by June 1st week. Then after that it was a horrible & painful wait till today morning.

Regards,
Jims


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

*Thanks mate*

Hi mate
Thanks a lot for your reply
did you try to ring them when you were waiting
Thanks



Jims said:


> Sure. I lodged on 10th Mar 2015 (type 189 : 70 points)
> 
> CO allocated after 3 weeks , asked for PCC from all cities where we have stayed in last 10 years. Initially there was some confusion over that and they again requested on May 27th. Provided all docs except form80, by June 1st week. Then after that it was a horrible & painful wait till today morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Jims said:


> Finally..Finally me too got the grant today morning
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jims



Congrats Mate!!

Im still waiting! Did you get any verification call? Had u called up DIBP recently?


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Jims said:


> Sure. I lodged on 10th Mar 2015 (type 189 : 70 points)
> 
> CO allocated after 3 weeks , asked for PCC from all cities where we have stayed in last 10 years. Initially there was some confusion over that and they again requested on May 27th. Provided all docs except form80, by June 1st week. Then after that it was a horrible & painful wait till today morning.
> 
> ...


Lucky you to have got grant on a saturday!!! All the best for your future steps!!!


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

mrtension said:


> Hi mate
> Thanks a lot for your reply
> did you try to ring them when you were waiting
> Thanks


Yes. One time I called them and later I had sent them a mail too. Please note that this is in addition to the communication made by my agent. My opinion is that if you have to give any document to them , update that in Immi-account also, when you send by mail to your CO. So you can make sure that they get automated notification as well.

Regards,
Jims


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

HopeToOz said:


> Congrats Mate!!
> 
> Im still waiting! Did you get any verification call? Had u called up DIBP recently?


Thanks . I did not get any verification call. Regarding the call to DIBP, Yes; my agent and myself called them couple of times.

Regards,
Jims


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Jims said:


> Finally..Finally me too got the grant today morning
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jims


Congrats Jims...Long wait finally ended


----------



## Jims (Oct 13, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congrats Jims...Long wait finally ended


Thanks and Congrats to you too bro . All the best for your future.


Regards,
Jims


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jims said:


> Finally..Finally me too got the grant today morning
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jims


Congratulations buddy. All the very best for your future.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey everyone!

Just spreading hope for any march applicants still waiting. Finally received our grants today! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

wow, long time mate !

Congratulations to you


----------

